# Wow - David Lee Roth looks old...



## trancejeremy (Jun 5, 2006)

He's being interviewed on the news about his getting fired from CBS radio, and wow! He looks old. I mean, he's 52, not exactly young, but he could easily pass for 72.  Actually, he looks like that old guy who sells those juice machines.  Old but very animated.

(No real reason to post this, other than it being quite a shock and have to get it off my chest. He looks worse than many rock stars from the 60s and 70s)


----------



## devilbat (Jun 5, 2006)

His hair plugs do him absolutely no justice.


----------



## Templetroll (Jun 5, 2006)

You think he looks worse that Ozzie?  No, Roth looked fine for a 50 year old that lived a rough life, his brain seemed to still be fully operative.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, 1984 did come out like 22 years ago. 

Alright, now I feel old.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 6, 2006)

Roth looks worse than Ozzy does now, but better than Ozzy looked about 15 years ago.

You remember...shirtless, pale, fat Ozzy who looked like something from a C'thuhu story?


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 6, 2006)

It ain't the years, it's the mileage...and David Lee Roth has a few miles on that chassis.

I have to imagine that five months of constant abuse over his now-cancelled radio show did a little premature aging, too.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Biohazard (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

>









Aw, come on folks--he doesn't look *that* bad.    

OTOH, THIS one . . . 






 . . . is pretty hideous.  That hair.  Yech.  (DLR is the one on the LEFT, BTW.   )


----------



## Chainsaw Mage (Jun 6, 2006)

Biohazard said:
			
		

> . . . is pretty hideous.  That hair.  Yech.




Well, it could be worse . . .


----------



## Johnnie Freedom! (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmmm.  On the subject of "nasty hair, ugly combovers and bad toupees", how about Dean Koontz's "Rug From Beyond"?


----------



## trancejeremy (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, it's not so much the age, exactly, but he's gone from the coolest guy around when I was in high school, to someone who looks like he would be at home on the Lawrence Welk show playing the accordian or a game show host. 

A lot of other rock stars from that era have aged well.  Heck, Sammy Hagar looks pretty much like what he did 20 years ago (and is 5 years older)


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 7, 2006)

What is even scarier is that Roth released "Jump" as a bluegrass/country song. He did it on Leno last night and I really thought the world had ended.


----------



## Dragonbait (Jun 7, 2006)

Dealing with the FCC and Clearchannel can do that to a person.

Try to compare DLR with Joe Pesci, do they look alike?


----------

